# Altex Rabbits for sale???



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

Does anyone have any Altex rabbits for sale in the northeast or even anywhere on the east coast? I would like to get some to breed, I live in PA and I am willing to travel 4-500 miles to get them. I am also planning a trip to central Florida (ocala) so I could pick them up anywhere between PA and FL


----------



## Pat Lamar (Jun 19, 2002)

Please remember, bassmaster... the Altex were developed for producing in the warmer, southern climates where they have trouble getting size and good growth rates. Thus, they have large ears and heavier bones. They don't function any better than regular rabbits in the cooler climates.

Pat Lamar


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for the info, I just need to do somthing if I am going to keep breeding New Zealands. My breeders came from a well known show breeder and maybe that is a problem, it takes mine a full 12 weeks to hit five pounds. My American Blue rabbits are outperforming my NZ in every aspect


----------



## Countrygent51 (Jul 30, 2011)

It is nice to hear your American Blues perform so well. Those are still considered somewhat rare arent they?


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes they are still listed as critically endangered, The last survey showed less than 700 worldwide


----------



## Countrygent51 (Jul 30, 2011)

If they are outperforming your New Zealands have you ever considered just expanding your numbers with the American Blues instead of seeking a commercial breed? It seems like you are accomplishing several goals at once:breed preservation, commercial utility, possibly a breeding stock market for the better ones?


----------



## Treewhisper (Nov 24, 2010)

If they are consistently underperforming then you need to get rid of your current NZW stock and start with either completely new genetics of NZW or another breed. At 3 months my giant chins consistently hit 6.2-7 lbs and they have a heck of alot nicer personality than the NZWs. I personally wouldnt raise NZWs


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

My Americans do really well both for meat and at the rabbit shows but I like to keep a more comercial white rabbit because that is what some people want to breed. I pretty much sell every show quality American I breed faster than I can produce them.

What I want from the Altex is faster growth rate to 5 pounds. Right now I have limited cage space so getting the rabbits to butcher wieght faster will let me rebreed soon resulting in more litters per year. When we move to West Virginia we are planning for rabbit to be our primary meat source


----------



## thundrr (Jan 27, 2011)

i have a californian buck that when i cross with a nzw doe.. the kits out perform my pure nzw kits in growth weight every time... maybe consider a californian instead of the altex... still white rabbits... just a lil nose and ear color ...


----------



## tbishop (Nov 24, 2004)

Pat Lamar said:


> They don't function any better than regular rabbits in the cooler climates.
> 
> Pat Lamar


I had never heard that before, Pat- totally makes sense though. Thanks for sharing that.

Tim B.


----------



## Countrygent51 (Jul 30, 2011)

A good cross with the right combination of breeds nearly always produces some degree of hybrid vigor doesn't it? That's one of the arguments for preserving unique breeds in a pure undiluted fashion so they provide an unrelated outcrossing. A good NZ x a good Cal "should" produce a litter that outperforms either parent breed. At least the first generation.

I respect bassmaster's quest to keep his Americans pure but supplement them with a good commercial breed or cross. Seems like the kind of thing more should be doing.


----------



## Countrygent51 (Jul 30, 2011)

What's the deal with American Whites? Too small or slow growing for a commercial white breed? Also what has been anybody's experience w Florida Whites?


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

Both my American Blue and American Whites reach five pounds by 12 weeks and dress out very nice. They are a semi arch breed and they where the primary meat breed raised from 1920 until 1950's. I breed Americans for show also and they do very well, that is why I have been selling out of babies befor I can eat any. I like to have rabbits that nobody else around has, that is why I started with Americans.

In my opinion and experience the Americans have much larger litters than New Zealands, I have had as many as 12 kits survive from a litter.


----------



## Countrygent51 (Jul 30, 2011)

That's awesome! I hope you are keeping some records on the performance of your Americans, eg litter size, weaning weights, number of kits weaned, etc. It is so interesting to see results like that from rare breeds. I have a passion for seeing rare breeds preserved and improved. Bravo to you, bassmaster! Good luck with the project


----------

